# Trucco Makeover Before & After Pics



## Cherrie (Jan 22, 2007)

We had 2 guest artist flew in from NYC for in salon classes by Trucco (a world spread salon makeup line) on Friday. I got to do hands on hair and makeup. Check 'em out. Also check out my newest fotd in the Challenge forum.. "Bright and Artistic"

Model: Penney
Before:







After:





What I used: (note: this is all Trucco makeup)

*Face*:
Skin tone 4 found.
Skin tone 3 under eyes and bridge of nose
"Nothing" loose powder
Rose blush
Bronze contour (hollow of cheeks, jawline, nose bridge, and neck)

*Brows*: Hi brow trio
Luminess e/s highlight (under brow bone)

*Eyes*:
Smokey trio Beige(Lightest color for base)
Smokey trio Charcoal (med color on crease and outer lid)
Rootbeer e/s on lid
Expresso eye pencil (inner top and bittem liner spread w/ fingers for smokey effect)
"Cherrie" eyelashes #62

*Lips*:
Lip conditioner
Clear gloss (after conditioner so matte l/s glide on easier and smoother)
Shape Lipliner (shade in top and bottom lip corners for fuller effect)
Fatal Lipstick (matte) (then overlay clear gloss over l/s again)

Hope you like my before and afters... Anyway I know this is off subject but i want to share you my hair that day was looking fiesty and i wanted to share with you guys.. hope you dont mind... it was at the end of the day so it was lookin kinda shafty...


----------



## mistella (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, you did a great job and I LOVE your hair!!!! My dad owns a beauty salon/supply and sells Trucco but I've never really looked into the products. Are there any really good things from Trucco that I should try (especially since I can get them for free!)?? Thanks


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I lovvvve those pics.Especially,the one with the colorful hair,but i want to see a full face pic too


----------



## Cherrie (Jan 22, 2007)

Well a couple of years ago Trucco came out with bright colors but got discontinued because they weren't selling. Now Trucco makeup is targeted to more sophisticated, conservitive, or mature consumers. I think it's a shame Trucco doesn't carry colors similiar to MAC or have much variety, but i kind of create vibrant colors from scratch using lipsticks and mixing the shadows to makethem look more vibrant and colorful. I do absolutely love the skintones foundation. They feel like a second skin and it can give you sheer to full coverage using layers without the cakeyness. If you learn to work with it and get to know the product, it's not so bad as you think. They work really well for weddings.


----------



## mistella (Jan 22, 2007)

Yea, I think I remember the bright eyeshadows. I remember they had these loose eyeshadows similar to the MAC pigments, I loved them but I lost them a while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they were limited edition. but yea, I'll take a look at the foundations, thanks!


----------



## n_c (Jan 22, 2007)

Great  job!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2007)

loove the makeover, and your hair is gorgeously fierce!


----------



## mia88 (Jan 22, 2007)

Your hair is hot daaaammn awesome! DId you do that by yourself? that is so amazing!! Petals sectioned randomly or did you have a special technique?


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 22, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 22, 2007)

how did you do your hair and how LONG did it take to do it? I would kill you have your skills! Awesome job on everything.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 22, 2007)

very nice!
i love the hair


----------



## Lynda (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 22, 2007)

man....... ive missed  seeing ur mu skills.... u didi a beautiful job. love the hair


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2007)

wow that is fantASTic!


----------



## aziza (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow...how beautiful and sophisticated. I love it! I see the line in Trade Secret but shades are always missing and the display just looks neglected. I need to find a salon that carried this stuff!

On a side note : Aren't there 9 shades of foundation or something? Do you know if they can be mixed together easily and customized that way? I'm on a foundation hunt again lol


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

She looks gorgeous!  great job!!


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree this is beatiful! how do u contour?


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 22, 2007)

Very pretty! The hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Kim. (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_how did you do your hair and how LONG did it take to do it? I would kill you have your skills! Awesome job on everything._

 
I agree!


----------



## amoona (Jan 22, 2007)

omg i love the colors in ur hair! i'm dieing to do something like that but idk if i can pull it off and idk where to get it done. u live in daly city?! happen to be in daly city, ca?! if so u gotta tell me what salon u work at because i'd love for u to do my hair like that!!! (i live in pacifica)


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 22, 2007)

you have skills!!!!!  i love it, and i lOVE your hair, it looks great


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 22, 2007)

Loveee it!!!


----------



## happy*phantom (Jan 22, 2007)

that's just great! i'm speechless.


----------



## Pascal (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW you look great


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 22, 2007)

wow i love your hair! tut please?!?


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, her makeup looks great. And...your hair...I'm in love with it! It looks awesome on you.


----------



## adorkable (Jan 22, 2007)

I would LOVE to see a tutorial of how you did your hair like that!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow!! You did awesome job!! I wanna turorial of that hair! It looks amazing!!! I love your makeup too!


----------



## Cherrie (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Wow...how beautiful and sophisticated. I love it! I see the line in Trade Secret but shades are always missing and the display just looks neglected. I need to find a salon that carried this stuff!

On a side note : Aren't there 9 shades of foundation or something? Do you know if they can be mixed together easily and customized that way? I'm on a foundation hunt again lol_

 
You could mix the found. to get a customized shade.

If everyone is wondering how i did my hair its actually plain simple than u think. Section the hair from ear to ear and clip it out of your way. That piece will be last. then at the crown area, section an upside down triangle. that will be the second part. then tie up the rest to a high and tight pony tail where the pie shape iswothout tying the pie shape. take the pie shape and make a  floating loop then blend in with the pony tail making several loops around it with the hanging hairs. NOTE: every section i sprayed heavily with sebastion mega hold spray to keep it in place and bobby and hair pins to hold it. last part.. takes / section make a loop then alternate with \ section as you reach the end make a poof on your bangs and blend the /and \ sections onto bangs. its complicate to literally write and explain but so easy to show so as soon as i have time to take pictures step by step i will be happy to post them. I'm glad you guys enjoy my creations. I'll keepp u updated as soon as i have time. Thanks.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2007)

you look great! I love love love love trucco skintones foundation..it's amazing! i'm tone 4 usually but i need a new shade since I got darker haha. expensive but worth it IMO


----------



## Cherrie (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I agree this is beatiful! how do u contour?_

 
Contour: To bring out favorite features of the face by hiding the dislike features using a shade or two darker than natural skin tone.

Contouring the jawline and neck line give you a nice feature if your trying to work on that double chin... simply contouring it is a quick fix without geting a face lift.

Also contouring around the face gives you the ideal facial shape which is oval makeing the face look flawless.

Contouring the bridge of the nose for those who want a taller appealing nose or anyone who wants to enhance their nose for a day without cosmetic surgey doing that will also enhance facial features.

Hopes that answers your questions.


----------



## Cherrie (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mia88* 

 
_Your hair is hot daaaammn awesome! DId you do that by yourself? that is so amazing!! Petals sectioned randomly or did you have a special technique? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

If your talking about my color or updo, yes both of it was randomly sectioned. i kinda justgo along with it as i pin each section. it took me only 15 minutes and a whole lotta hairspray! lol

For my color it wasn't a day's process.. making my hair look unique can be a challenge sometimes when i'm designing new sections placements for my hair. in order to get vibrant colors it was a two process step of bleach and then letting my hair breath a week or two to aplly toner to get a white color so my colors can look super vibrant. then i top it off with special fx. Absolutley love that product!!! 3millions times better then manic panic!! or any other semi permenant brand!!!!!!!


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jan 22, 2007)

you are very talented and you look beautiful
btw i am very happy that at last i found someone who also loves turcco i have papparazzi glitter palette from all over sparkle collection and angel face palette from holographic colour collection they are both amazing


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 22, 2007)

whoa!!! those are amaaaazing! so talented!!!


----------



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 22, 2007)

LOVE that lipstick colour on you. I've been meaning to try out a dark red, but it's hard when I'm so pale. I'm envious! And your hair.. oh my. Some of the most interesting I've ever seen!


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 23, 2007)

Never heard of Trucco, but your hair is bangin'!


----------



## JoyC (Jan 24, 2007)

i lurveeeeee your hair~ but i am sucha retard cause i don't get your instructions at all~ you're a sweetheart none the less~ cause i am sure others will get it~


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 25, 2007)

the foundation looks amazing


----------



## JoyZz (Jan 25, 2007)

Your hair rocks!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 26, 2007)

WOW gurl U look so hot! and I love ur hair...curly curly **^^**


----------



## xJUDYx (Jan 26, 2007)

you hair looks SOO neat!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 26, 2007)

very pretty 
loving the hair 
very cute


----------



## ebonyannette (Jan 26, 2007)

Girl that hair is HAWT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it~


----------



## Sanne (Jan 27, 2007)

beautiful!!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, love the hair!


----------



## riacarolina (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_wow i love your hair! tut please?!?_

 
OMG Yes Please


----------



## COBI (May 23, 2008)

I used to love Trucco lines, but then the local distributor stopped carrying it, so the salon where I purchased trucco stopped carrying it, also.

Forgot to add: LOVE the makeover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Second add: Just realized this was an old, reactivated post... oops.


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 23, 2008)

i love it and i love your hair! wow


----------



## melliquor (May 23, 2008)

Love your hair... you look beautiful.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 23, 2008)

Awesome job and I LOVE YOU HAIR!


----------



## Sushi. (May 24, 2008)

your hair looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## Baby Mac (May 25, 2008)

Your hair is so cool..and i love makeover


----------



## Morsel (May 28, 2008)

That hair is AMAZING, maybe if mine would actually grow it would be something similar.


----------



## miss_supra (May 29, 2008)

Oh snap girl! I didn't realize you are on this forum too! I envy your make-up skill. Maybe you can teach me some tricks for some of the upcoming shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Chava


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 29, 2008)

wow... amazing.. i love your hair!!!


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2008)

I'd love to see a tutorial for the hair or just pics of the steps, that is awesome!


----------

